# Yet another freebsd panic.



## Markand (May 8, 2010)

Hi,

I never saw a FreeBSD without any panic, I love it but it's so painful when there is a panic everytime. The last time it was a friend and now I just can't know why there is one each time he boots.





David.


----------



## sub_mesa (May 8, 2010)

Did you check for system stability using Memtest86+? Might be a useful first step.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 8, 2010)

Also check the disk for errors. If swapper fails, it may fail to initialise its allotted disk area.


----------



## Markand (May 9, 2010)

Okay I will do the memtest, and for the disk I will try to check errors with smartmontools and see,

Thanks.


----------



## sub_mesa (May 9, 2010)

`smartctl -a /dev/adX`

Then look for two things:

- UDMA CRC Error count (if non-zero, this indicates cabling errors; replace SATA cable)
- Current Pending Sector (if non-zero, you have unmapped bad sectors which cause read errors; fix ASAP!)
- Reallocated Sector Count (number of bad sectors that are fixed/mapped and no longer causes problems)


----------



## Markand (May 9, 2010)

Hi

We did a memtest (success no error), and a smartctl test :


```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
smartctl version 5.38 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen
Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda ATA V family
Device Model:     ST380023A
Serial Number:    3KB01GS2
Firmware Version: 3.30
User Capacity:    80 026 361 856 bytes
Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:   6
ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2
Local Time is:    Sun May  9 12:08:58 2010 UTC
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status:  (0x82)	Offline data collection activity
					was completed without error.
					Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.
Self-test execution status:      (   0)	The previous self-test routine completed
					without error or no self-test has ever 
					been run.
Total time to complete Offline 
data collection: 		 ( 426) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities: 			 (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
					Auto Offline data collection on/off support.
					Suspend Offline collection upon new
					command.
					Offline surface scan supported.
					Self-test supported.
					No Conveyance Self-test supported.
					Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)	Saves SMART data before entering
					power-saving mode.
					Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability:        (0x01)	Error logging supported.
					No General Purpose Logging support.
Short self-test routine 
recommended polling time: 	 (   1) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time: 	 (  64) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   066   054   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       167546855
  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       183
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   082   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       190210997
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   091   091   000    Old_age   Always       -       8274
 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   098   098   020    Old_age   Always       -       2068
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   037   058   000    Old_age   Always       -       37
195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   066   054   000    Old_age   Always       -       167546855
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
202 TA_Increase_Count       0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1
ATA Error Count: 222 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)
	CR = Command Register [HEX]
	FR = Features Register [HEX]
	SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]
	SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]
	CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]
	CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]
	DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]
	DC = Device Command Register [HEX]
	ER = Error register [HEX]
	ST = Status register [HEX]
Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as
DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,
SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 222 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 8122 hours (338 days + 10 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  40 51 01 f0 72 a8 f4  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x04a872f0 = 78148336

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  40 00 01 f0 72 a8 f4 00      00:20:19.329  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S)
  c8 00 01 00 00 00 f0 00      00:20:19.310  READ DMA
  40 00 01 ef 72 a8 f4 00      00:20:19.295  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S)
  c8 00 01 00 00 00 f0 00      00:20:19.276  READ DMA
  40 00 02 f1 72 a8 f4 00      00:20:19.261  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S)

Error 221 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 8122 hours (338 days + 10 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  40 51 01 f0 72 a8 f4  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x04a872f0 = 78148336

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  40 00 02 ef 72 a8 f4 00      00:20:16.004  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S)
  40 00 04 f3 72 a8 f4 00      00:20:15.989  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S)
  c8 00 01 00 00 00 f0 00      00:20:15.975  READ DMA
  40 00 04 ef 72 a8 f4 00      00:20:12.717  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S)
  c8 00 01 00 00 00 f0 00      00:20:12.698  READ DMA

Error 220 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 8122 hours (338 days + 10 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  40 51 03 f0 72 a8 f4  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x04a872f0 = 78148336

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  40 00 04 ef 72 a8 f4 00      00:20:12.717  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S)
  c8 00 01 00 00 00 f0 00      00:20:12.698  READ DMA
  40 00 08 f7 72 a8 f4 00      00:20:12.684  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S)
  c8 00 01 00 00 00 f0 00      00:20:12.674  READ DMA
  40 00 08 ef 72 a8 f4 00      00:20:09.386  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S)

Error 219 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 8122 hours (338 days + 10 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  40 51 07 f0 72 a8 f4  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x04a872f0 = 78148336

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  40 00 08 ef 72 a8 f4 00      00:20:09.386  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S)
  c8 00 01 00 00 00 f0 00      00:20:09.368  READ DMA
  40 00 10 ef 72 a8 f4 00      00:20:06.131  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S)
  c8 00 01 00 00 00 f0 00      00:20:06.112  READ DMA
  40 00 10 df 72 a8 f4 00      00:20:06.097  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S)

Error 218 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 8122 hours (338 days + 10 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  40 51 0f f0 72 a8 f4  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x04a872f0 = 78148336

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  40 00 10 ef 72 a8 f4 00      00:20:06.131  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S)
  c8 00 01 00 00 00 f0 00      00:20:06.112  READ DMA
  40 00 10 df 72 a8 f4 00      00:20:06.097  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S)
  c8 00 01 00 00 00 f0 00      00:20:06.086  READ DMA
  40 00 20 df 72 a8 f4 00      00:20:02.839  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S)

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%      8274         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1
 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
    1        0        0  Not_testing
    2        0        0  Not_testing
    3        0        0  Not_testing
    4        0        0  Not_testing
    5        0        0  Not_testing
Selective self-test flags (0x0):
  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.
If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay
```

I don't see anything serious.


----------



## achix (May 10, 2010)

*Run the bootable memtest86*, not the /usr/ports/sysutils/memtest.
Also check your motherboard.


----------



## Markand (May 10, 2010)

Yes he did a memtest from a ubuntu live cd. About the mother board, how I can check it?


----------



## achix (May 10, 2010)

Markand said:
			
		

> Yes he did a memtest from a ubuntu live cd. About the mother board, how I can check it?



unusual smell, blown up capacitors, any visible defect,:\
also it might be a good idea to run the official memtest86 test and not the one from ubuntu, just to make sure. Also leave for as long as it needs (few hours).


----------



## olav (May 14, 2010)

sub_mesa said:
			
		

> `smartctl -a /dev/adX`
> 
> Then look for two things:
> 
> ...



Thanks for this information. Didn't know about this, great too know!


----------

